# Happy Birthday, coolJ



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday, crazy coolJ
Happy birthday to you.

Keep it going!  :bounce:

Edit: just saw that you're about to go back to work. That's some present.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ohh "loo koo koo co loo koo koo, loo koo koo co loo koo koo"
Happy Birthday and Take off eh!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

All the best Jeff and Happy Birthday. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, old man!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Whew! These birthday frogs are getting harder to catch! How old are you this time around?

Happy Birthday!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you all !!. Phoebe, I'll give the answer I give everyone else, I'm old enough to know better, and young enough to do it again. Although I'll have to admit I've been feeling alot older lately, than I am.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Best wishes for your special day!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy birthday wishes to a loyal CT contributor! I hope you have a great year, even if you're way, way younger than I am!!!  

Have a little back bacon to celebrate, eh?!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Very best wishes!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy birthday dancing avatar


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

oops! i'm a little late! hope you had a good day!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hope your day was a GREAT one!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Belated birthday greetings to you coolj.I hope you had a opportunity to enjoy it,Leo.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy belated birthday Jeff!!:bounce:


----------

